# not passing urine



## lotus (Mar 17, 2004)

hi,my 18 month old son has a really bad cold and seems a bit generally rundown,however my main concern is that today he has not passed any urine despite drinking his 160ml of toddler milk and 2 beakers of juice/water would appreciate any advice, thankyou so much  x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Lotus

Does hehave a temperature at all ?? When you are ill your urine output can fall but you should still be passing some.

Personally I would phone NHS Direct so that you can speak to a nurse directly.

Let me know how you get on

Jxx


----------

